# Intubrite



## pa132399 (Sep 28, 2011)

has anyone used this or does anyone know the cost/ where to buy ive seen it once and havent been able to find it for sale or with a listed price anywhere.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 28, 2011)

What the hell is it and more importantly why would you need one personally if it has anything to do with intubation?


----------



## fast65 (Sep 28, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> What the hell is it and more importantly why would you need one personally if it has anything to do with intubation?



If I remember correctly, it's just a laryngoscope with a black light, supposed to really intensify the chords or something.

EDIT: Link to website


----------



## socalmedic (Sep 28, 2011)

I used it in medic school, I liked it. It is an ergonomicly designed laryngoscope with black light and regular led. It did light up the larynx well but kinda in overkill. The chords do glow though. The best part is that it is ergonomic. The price irrc is 300 for the handle and blades. I havent had any problems with a regular handle though.


----------



## epipusher (Sep 28, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> What the hell is it and more importantly why would you need one personally if it has anything to do with intubation?



To put in my personal med kit in the trunk of my car, next to my rib spreaders.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 28, 2011)

I played with one at the EMS Expo last year... looked cool, but was expensive and honestly I'd prefer a bougie.


----------



## Nerd13 (Sep 28, 2011)

I've played with them on a mannikin. It seemed pretty cool. One of the handles had a more exaggerated curve to it which didn't really let you fulcrum which was neat. No excuse for just learning good form but neat anyway. I really liked how bright it was. Haven't used one in the field though. They were a little uncomfortable for me though because my hands are so small they didn't quite fit the ergonomic design.


----------



## pa132399 (Sep 29, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> What the hell is it and more importantly why would you need one personally if it has anything to do with intubation?



i was just interested if anyone had any expierience with it and i have only seen it once. one of the phrn's who is single and could spend money on everything and anything had one so i was curious as to the cost of it


----------

